# He ate a napkin!



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

Guys I have an issue and I'm sure I'm just overreacting but I need to know if anything bad is gonna happen to my naughty boy.

I was eating dinner and pushed a napkin off the counter by accident with my arm, and Cooper was right there to snatch it up. I moved to get his treats so we could do a "trade" but he ran away and when he came back the napkin was gone!

I'm not 100% sure he ate it, but I looked all over the house (and the places he ran to) and I can't find it anywhere, so I'm assuming he ate it.

It was just a regular paper napkin, and it didn't even have any food on it. 

Will it pass through just fine? He pooped shortly afterwards but I didn't see any napkin in it yet, but I didn't expect to since he pooped less than an hour after he ate it.

He just turned 12 weeks old today.


----------



## Sirfoulhook (Dec 2, 2011)

I wouldn't be very concerned. It will pass soon enough


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't know why, but our pup loves napkins, tissues, and toilet paper. He raids the trash for them and slips into the bathroom to unroll the TP. We try to be careful, but I can tell you that it is possible to pass them, usually in 24 hours.

Ours has also swallowed rocks, sticks, bugs, an earring, grass... all ok so far.

Watch out for socks as these may impact.

Welcome to the adventure.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

If it's a paper napkin, he'll be fine. He probably digested it fairly easily so you won't see any signs of it on the way out. If it was cloth you would have to worry about a blockage and take him to the E vet.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Should be good  One of Joeys favourite things to do was steal, shred, eat napkins lol... Watch him of course if he seems uncomfortable.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Don't worry. I can't tell you how many Chloe has ate. As long as it is paper and not a cloth napkin he will be fine.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

Yep it was just a paper napkin. It happened so quickly too I didn't even have enough time to process what happened. I don't even know 100% if he swallowed it or not, just that he grabbed it, ran away with it, and ran back with it missing and I couldn't find it anywhere. -.- He's a quick little guy I'll tell you that. I wish he was this interested in his toys, lol

Thank you everyone. I'm a bit less worried now.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

You should see how fast Chloe can grab a napkin. They are quick and sneaky.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

You would be amazed if you actually knew everything he does/will eat as he grows. Someone told me their dog ate something very bad that required a vet visit. In addition to what they did find and knew about I think they found two plastic bottle caps and another random item that I don't recall. The other items would have probably passed and would not been realized. Reminds me of the shark in jaws where they found car tags and other random items inside the shark. I would always be aware that they may have eaten something you are not aware of. It is amazing what all they do swallow and get away with unknown to us. On another note a friend had to take his cat in for surgery after the cat ate a number of hair ties. I think they removed twenty hair ties. I think he said the surgery basically cost him $150 per hair tie. The cat is fine now.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I find paper in Dory's poop all the time.  He will be fine! They love paper.. No idea why.. She was running around with an entire roll of toilet paper in her mouth tonight. Sigh.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes, they are obsessed with our paper products. Elsa even figured out how to unzip my hoodie jacket pockets. Did she do it for the treat pocket? No, she went after the No, no, Kleenex pocket.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

As others have said, as long as it's a paper napkin, it's okay!

I give Nala paper to play with just to watch her go crazy by the sound of it. She paws at it then uses her paws to gnaw at the paper, I find it irresistible to watch.. Too darn cute!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I can tell when Pippin has gotten into the boys' trash when I mow the lawn. Tissue poop explodes into white fuzz bombs when the lawn mower hits it. I have 3 allergy boys, so tissues are a part of our daily living. I don't get the attraction, but a used tissue is one thing that "leave it" or "drop it" will not work on. If Pippin gets one, he will purposefully swallow it before I can pull it from his mouth; he does not even behave that way with food. Crazy dog. He steals entire rolls of paper towels when he "helps" on a cleaning job. He grabs one end of the TP and runs, gleefully trailing the paper as it unrolls. What is it about paper products?!!!


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

A napkin should pass no problem. I was cleaning up the dog poop in my yard recently and found one with a paper towel in it. I knew it had to be the neighbor's dog because the paper towel had a design on it! With the puppy, we had been going through lots of rolls so I bought a 12 pack of plain white towels. Neighbor's dog is a regular visitor in my yard. They let him out to do his business and don't worry if he dumps in our yard. I'm already cleaning up after my own 2 dogs, so I don't complain, plus I enjoy the dog. I knew I could blame that one on him!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Gotta watch the entire rolls of toilet paper. Bits and pieces will pass but an entire roll will cause issues. My girl, Chloe, ingested an entire new roll. Just think of a clogged toilet pipe which can be caused by too much tp. To avoid blockage we had to induce vomiting.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

One of my English Bull Terriers used to regularly eat cotton underpants.

We'd always find them in the backyard "expelled". A paper napkin would be dessert to him.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

My mom called me at work and informed me that Cooper passed the napkin this morning. It's funny cause my dad was watching him and I forgot to tell him that he ate the napkin. I'm sure he was surprised when he saw it lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your boy should be ok, but I would keep a close eye on him in case he has any problems. 

My Bridge boy was a master at stealing napkins, he was very very sneaky about it. 
He ate a lot of paper napkins and paper towels in his 15.5 years. Fortunately he never had any problems with passing them. 

I agree a entire roll of toilet is a totally different thing and would cause problems.

Just read your update, glad to hear he passed it without any problems.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I agree that a whole roll would not be good. We try to keep him from getting any. But he is sneaky and lies in wait for a door to be left ajar. Sigh. We don't let him keep a whole roll. In the words of Madeye Moody, "Constant vigilance!"


----------



## thelady (Jul 15, 2013)

Our older Golden ate napkins until she was 10. Then she would get one and just shred it to pieces and not eat it.
Our 15 week Bella loves napkins. I don't know what it is about them even without food on them. Watch 
your toilet paper.


----------

